# Google- Giving Rise To Excellence - Calgary Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt3.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=O4IssReDTnQJ&imgurl=a123.g.akamai.net/f/123/12465/1d/media.canada.com/idl/cahr/20090114/cahr_20090114_a006_trendsentrepren_24779_mi0001.jpg%3Fsize%3Dl width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>Calgary Herald[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Giving Rise To ExcellenceCalgary Herald, Canada - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>A gluten-free diet is also recommended for those with autism, colitis, *irritable bowel syndrome* and arthritis, says Bennett. She adds most gluten-free baked *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

